# Cured Pork chops



## jpeck (Aug 22, 2007)

Has anyone done these.  I love them but they are high $ in the store.  Would love to learn how to do them.  I am also ordering the bacon cure this week!!!


----------



## wild boar trapper (Aug 22, 2007)

Yes. You can cure them with Morton's Tender Quick that is available in most grocery stores. It is basically salt and sodium nitrite.  Your bacon cure will work also.  It is basically the same ingredients  ...  with added sugar and spices.

I trap a lot of Wild Boar. I like to cut the ribs racks off (cut the rib bones about 5" down and split the backbone. That give you the rack of pork chops). I rub them heavily in the TQ ... put them in a plastic container (never a metal one) with a lid ... store the in the refrigerator for a week. Then I like to smoke them.

Curing is nothing more than a process that removes the blood from the meat. It changes the taste and changes the texture.


----------



## payson (Aug 22, 2007)

I've used the Tender Quick on porkcops and thought they turned out well. Check out this link for a recipe:  http://www.mortonsalt.com/recipes/Re...il.aspx?RID=44


----------



## jpeck (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks I will try them soon with the mortons.  Need to go to the Pig to get the chops.


----------



## wild boar trapper (Aug 22, 2007)

One more item.  Since I harvest my own Wild Boar  ...  I like to have the entire rib rack on one piece.  But here is a trick.  I cut across the split spine  ...  between each rib BEFORE I smoke them.  That way the entire rib rack is one solid piece.  Once done, the bone is already cut so all I have to do is take a knife and cut the individual pork chops off.  It works out real well.


----------



## michael kyek (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh man I was just talkin to my father about how my mom (God rest her soul) use to BUY and make these cured pork chops many years ago.
Up in Connecticut I can not find such and wonderful item and people just don't know what I'm talkin about when I ask.

I gonna give this recipe with quick tender a shot and see how they turn out.

The ones my mom made were salty and very pink in color (after cookin) will this produce what I'm lookin for?


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 22, 2007)

Michael -

They will taste kind of hammy. Is that what you are looking for?


----------



## michael kyek (Aug 22, 2007)

Yah, that's what I'm after if I remember correct.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 23, 2007)

You got it then! Enjoy!


----------



## jpeck (Aug 24, 2007)

This is what I am looking for also.


----------



## jpeck (Aug 24, 2007)

Since I do not harvest my own, Can you do individual chops?  Or do I need to by the whole slab to cure?


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 26, 2007)

You can cure as much or as little as you want just BE CAREFUL AND FOLLOW THE PACKAGE INSTRUCTIONS! That stuff can kill you if you use to much at once.


----------



## navionjim (Sep 12, 2007)

Howdy Neighbor,
 I'm in Kingwood just a few miles away and have been makin bacon for a while, I was thinking of dropping a couple of the wild pigs around here and trying just what your talking about! That works out well for y'all?
Jimbo


----------



## navionjim (Sep 12, 2007)

YES IT WILL! I've been doing that with store bought chops for some time.
Jimbo


----------



## ghost308 (Sep 18, 2007)

Cured Pork Chops mmmm yummyyyyyyy !!!!
try useing just 1 tablespoon of kosher salt to 4 tablespoons of brown sugar, rub in good and let sit over night, wash it off well, dry it, Smoke it to 170 with apple wood. I sometimes brush on applesause about half way through.


----------



## goat (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey Wild Boar Trapper,

Uvalde is not too far from you.  If you have some extra pigs that need harvesting, let me know.  I am thru Katy several times a year.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 7, 2007)

i am bumping this to ask a question............

so WHAT makes the smoked chop you buy in the store pink?

the prague powder?

or just the smoking?


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 7, 2007)

It just means it was from a female pig.


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 7, 2007)

It's the cure Dude. Can be prague powder, Tender quick,  or whatever brand you use.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 8, 2007)

so then, i take it......tender quick will give it that SMOKED look that the grocery stores sell?

sorry......i am dense......as MANY here can attest to


----------



## jpeck (Aug 22, 2007)

Has anyone done these.  I love them but they are high $ in the store.  Would love to learn how to do them.  I am also ordering the bacon cure this week!!!


----------



## wild boar trapper (Aug 22, 2007)

Yes. You can cure them with Morton's Tender Quick that is available in most grocery stores. It is basically salt and sodium nitrite.  Your bacon cure will work also.  It is basically the same ingredients  ...  with added sugar and spices.

I trap a lot of Wild Boar. I like to cut the ribs racks off (cut the rib bones about 5" down and split the backbone. That give you the rack of pork chops). I rub them heavily in the TQ ... put them in a plastic container (never a metal one) with a lid ... store the in the refrigerator for a week. Then I like to smoke them.

Curing is nothing more than a process that removes the blood from the meat. It changes the taste and changes the texture.


----------



## payson (Aug 22, 2007)

I've used the Tender Quick on porkcops and thought they turned out well. Check out this link for a recipe:  http://www.mortonsalt.com/recipes/Re...il.aspx?RID=44


----------



## jpeck (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks I will try them soon with the mortons.  Need to go to the Pig to get the chops.


----------



## wild boar trapper (Aug 22, 2007)

One more item.  Since I harvest my own Wild Boar  ...  I like to have the entire rib rack on one piece.  But here is a trick.  I cut across the split spine  ...  between each rib BEFORE I smoke them.  That way the entire rib rack is one solid piece.  Once done, the bone is already cut so all I have to do is take a knife and cut the individual pork chops off.  It works out real well.


----------



## michael kyek (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh man I was just talkin to my father about how my mom (God rest her soul) use to BUY and make these cured pork chops many years ago.
Up in Connecticut I can not find such and wonderful item and people just don't know what I'm talkin about when I ask.

I gonna give this recipe with quick tender a shot and see how they turn out.

The ones my mom made were salty and very pink in color (after cookin) will this produce what I'm lookin for?


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 22, 2007)

Michael -

They will taste kind of hammy. Is that what you are looking for?


----------



## michael kyek (Aug 22, 2007)

Yah, that's what I'm after if I remember correct.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 23, 2007)

You got it then! Enjoy!


----------



## jpeck (Aug 24, 2007)

This is what I am looking for also.


----------



## jpeck (Aug 24, 2007)

Since I do not harvest my own, Can you do individual chops?  Or do I need to by the whole slab to cure?


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 26, 2007)

You can cure as much or as little as you want just BE CAREFUL AND FOLLOW THE PACKAGE INSTRUCTIONS! That stuff can kill you if you use to much at once.


----------



## navionjim (Sep 12, 2007)

Howdy Neighbor,
 I'm in Kingwood just a few miles away and have been makin bacon for a while, I was thinking of dropping a couple of the wild pigs around here and trying just what your talking about! That works out well for y'all?
Jimbo


----------



## navionjim (Sep 12, 2007)

YES IT WILL! I've been doing that with store bought chops for some time.
Jimbo


----------



## ghost308 (Sep 18, 2007)

Cured Pork Chops mmmm yummyyyyyyy !!!!
try useing just 1 tablespoon of kosher salt to 4 tablespoons of brown sugar, rub in good and let sit over night, wash it off well, dry it, Smoke it to 170 with apple wood. I sometimes brush on applesause about half way through.


----------



## goat (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey Wild Boar Trapper,

Uvalde is not too far from you.  If you have some extra pigs that need harvesting, let me know.  I am thru Katy several times a year.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 7, 2007)

i am bumping this to ask a question............

so WHAT makes the smoked chop you buy in the store pink?

the prague powder?

or just the smoking?


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 7, 2007)

It just means it was from a female pig.


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 7, 2007)

It's the cure Dude. Can be prague powder, Tender quick,  or whatever brand you use.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 8, 2007)

so then, i take it......tender quick will give it that SMOKED look that the grocery stores sell?

sorry......i am dense......as MANY here can attest to


----------

